
Ask HN: Is there a market need for Mattermark type business research tool? - bobosha
Following Mattermark&#x27;s exit from the market, is there a need for such an offering?
======
reflect
There is always a need for business research, especially in sales or
investing. The question is can you make a better product than existing
competitors such as Crunchbase, CB Insights, Pitchbook, etc. and give it a a
viable business model? Mattermark couldn't.

------
PaulHoule
Mattermark always seemed ironically named to me. I would never see anything
that mattered there so I learned to ignore it.

I think of back in the day when people started to complain that TechCrunch was
only about Facebook and Apple and it was almost impossible to get a real
startup mentioned there. Well 95% of the companies that want to get in
TechCrunch and don't have the same trendy names and trendy addresses as
Mattermark companies but mostly people don't care.

There are all kinds of business intelligence services out there, from Dun and
Bradstreet to Bloomberg to TechCrunch. The diversity of services out there
means there is tough competition but also proven market need.

